# Star Wars - Rebellion (OOC)



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

I am currently seeking players for a Star Wars D20 game, set during the Rebellion time period, shortly after the events in The Empire Strikes Back.  The party will be a group of diverse freelancers who roam the galaxy and do work for the Rebel Alliance or whoever pays the bills.

The following rules apply for character creation:
1.  The Revised rulebook will be used, so all players must have access to this book.
2.  Characters will be 1st level.
3.  Only races and classes in the revised rulebook may be taken.
4.  No Jedi or Force Adepts

Reply to this thread with character sheets and backgrounds.  I will most likely accept about 6 players.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd like to play - Scoundrel, please.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 14, 2003)

Star Wars game?  WOOHOO!!!

No Jedi?!  d'oh...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2003)

maddmic and dpdx - go ahead and create characters and backgrounds and post them here.

Velenne - yep, no Jedi...at least initially.  Makes sense to me given the time of shortly after Empire.  Of course, it IS possible that someone could develop force abilities later in the course of the game.

I'm still looking for another three or four players.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

I would be interested in playing.

A fringer with Force adept possibilties with a serious hacking problem


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2003)

Calim - a fringer with future force possibilities sounds good.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

Anything special I need to do for the character, point buy, money, history or what have you


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, I'm fairly new to these boards, but I've been lurking about for a while now hoping to catch one game or another in time to join and try my hand in.

If you've still got room for one more, I'm definitely interested in playing.  Assuming you'll have me in, I've got one initial question - would a droid character be out of the question?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 16, 2003)

Mickerus - Welcome aboard!  I have room for three more actually.  And yes, a droid character would be okay with me.

So far, it looks like we have the following players:

maddmic - ????
dpdx - Scoundrel
Calim - Fringer, with force potential for later
Mickerus - possibly a droid

I'd still like to get a couple more players before I close the game.

See next message for additional character generation information.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 16, 2003)

*Character Generation*

Okay, here are some more clear character generation rules:

1.  Ability scores should be purchased using the Planned Generation rules on page 18 of the revised rulebook.  You have 32 points to spend on stats using that method.

2.  All races from chapter 2 and all classes from chapter 3 from the rulebook are allowed, with the exception of Jedi or Force Adepts.  I will allow the Force Sensitive feat to be taken at character generation or later for future development of force abilities.

3.  Characters will start at 1st level.

4.  All characters will start with maximum credits for 1st level in their chosen class.

5.  Droid PC's are okay, but I will not accept more than one in the group (and we may already have that with Mickerus).

6.  Time period of the game will be just a few weeks after the events portrayed in The Empire Strikes Back.

Any other questions, let me know.  Otherwise, start creating those characters!   I'd like to see short backgrounds for each character as well.

Still looking for about two more players.

Toric


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 16, 2003)

Alrighty.  Yeah, I'm definitely going to go with a rogue protocol droid.  I'm still trying to decide what to go for as far as class goes, but I'm leaning on tech specialist or  _maybe_ scoundrel.  Can I use starting cash to buy droid accessories?  I'd like to pick up a rust inhibitor, locked access, and if cash flow permits, a heuristic processor.

Apart from that, I should have a character up either tonight or tomorrow evening.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 16, 2003)

Mickerus - Sure, you can use starting cash to purchase droid accessories.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 16, 2003)

Andre: Male Human Fringer 2; Init +0 (Dex); Defense 14 (+4 class); Spd 10 m; VP/WP; Atk +1 melee (+1 ranged (3d6, blaster pistol); SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +1; SZ M;  Rep +0; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 13.

Skills and Feats: Craft Computer Technician 8, Craft Droid Repair 8, Craft Electroncs 9, craft electronic devices 8, Knowledge galactic history 8, knowledge jedi lore 8, prof programmer 5, prof droid programmer 5, prof slicer 8, search 5, comp use 7, repair 6, disable device 6; Force Sensitive, gearhead, skill emphasis prof slicer, Barter 


lang basic, Binary, Coruscanti, Huttese, Rodese

Equipment: blaster pistol, 
all temp cloak
fusion lantern
med kit
an/pc-325 calliope head set
circuit disruptor
tool kit
power pack
2 glow rod
2 energy cells
1 data cards
2 rifles to be used as parts 
and a trooper breast plate for better protection

full suit of trooper armor currently wearing


----------



## Catulle (Mar 17, 2003)

If you have space for another, I have a salvager-type concept I've been throwing about my head for some time now. Let me know if that'd be cool by you, though.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll register my interest in playing a character, since it looks like only one has been posted so far.

I'll try to post a character by tomorrow at this time.  No specific concept yet.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 17, 2003)

Character coming tomorrow, as soon as I get home and have my books.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 17, 2003)

Catulle and GruTheWanderer - you guys are in, and that should officially close the game, with a total of 6 players.

The players for the game are:

maddmic
dpdx
Calim
Mickerus
Catulle
GruTheWanderer

I have one character so far (from Calim).

In addition to character sheets, I would like to see brief backgrounds for each character as well.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 17, 2003)

My fringer is an antique collector.  He especially likes anything Jedi just because it is so valuable since there is so little left.  If it is broke he will try to fix it, if he can't he will still keep it because maybe someone else can later, and if it is beyond repair who cares some jedi used to own this, how cool is that.  

He makes his living fixing things and he is very good at and sometimes he likes to look in places he aint supposed to.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

*Oraltor: Male Ithorian Noble*

Oraltor: Male Ithorian Noble 1; Init +2 (Dex); Defense 14 (+2 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10 m; VP/WP 8/14; Atk -1 melee (DC 15 stun, stun baton or +1 ranged (3d6, blaster pistol); SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; SZ M; FP 1; DSP 0; Rep +1; Str 8, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 18.

Skills and Feats: Appraise +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +8, Disguise +8, Entertain (comedy, dance, impersonation, storytelling) +8, Knowledge (alien species) +6, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language (Basic, Bothese, Dug, Huttese, Ithorian, Mon Calamarian, Rodese, Ryl); Influence.

Ithorian features: +2 on Knowledge (wilderness lore) checks, +4 on Survival checks, +1 on Will saves

Noble features: Bonus class skill (Bluff), Favor +1

Equipment: blaster pistol, stun baton & energy cell, datapad, 1990 credits

Details: 25 years old, 2.4 meters, 128 kg, well dressed

Background: TBD


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

*Ryn Turiaf - stats*

Ryn Turiaf
Human Scoundrel 2
STR: 10  DEX: 15  CON: 14  INT: 15  WIS: 12  CHA: 12
VP/WP: 8/14
Base Defense: 14 (+2 Class, +2 Dex)
Speed: 10m 
Init: +2 (Dex)
Reputation: 0
Force Pts.: 1
Starting Credits: 3000
XP: 500

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1

Base Attack: +1
Melee: +1  Ranged: +3

Languages: Basic, Noghri, Jawa Trade Language

Class Features: Illicit Barter, WGP (Blaster pistols), WGP (Simple weapons), Lucky 1/day

Feats: Starship Ops (space transport)

Skills (Skill Pts: 55):

Astrogate: [4 ranks +2 Int] +6
Bluff: [4 ranks +1 Cha] +5
Computer Use: [4 ranks +2 Int] +6
Disable Device: [4 ranks +2 Dex] +6
Gamble: [4 ranks +1 Wis] +5
Hide: [3 ranks +2 Dex] +5
Pilot: [4 ranks +2 Dex] +6
Listen: [5 ranks +1 Wis] +6
Spot: [5 ranks +1 Wis] +6
Search: [5 ranks +2 Int] +7
Repair: [5 ranks +2 Int] +7
Knowledge (Alien Species): [2 ranks +2 Int] +4
Knowledge (World Lore): [2 ranks +2 Int] +4
Knowledge (Politics): [2 ranks +2 Int] +4
Knowledge (Astronomy): [2 ranks +2 Int] +4

Gear and desc./background to follow.

[edited for level 2.]


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

*Ryn Turiaf - Equipment and background*

Ryn Turiaf was born on the run - specifically, in an escape pod once aboard a freighter called Cerulean Dawn, leaving hyperspace just past the edge of the Maw, during his father's first and only unsuccessful Kessel Run. He has lived there ever since.

As the Dawn was impounded and towed by Imperial Customs on its way to Kessel, Ryn's mother, Sharmeyn, entered and jettisoned the Dawn's lone escape pod just before the tractor beam engaged. As luck would have it, the force of the pod's launch rockets sent Sharmeyn into labor, and by the time the pod landed safely on Honoghr, 18 hours later, Ryn was nursing peacefully amidst the blood and debris strewn about the pod.

Once on Honoghr, Sharmeyn made contact with Rebel agents in a small encampment on the outskirts of the planet's lone habitable area, and was placed with Ryn in a small, out-of-the-way community therein, with names changed to avoid detection and capture (to Sharmeyn Turiaf and Ryn Turiaf, respectively). While Ryn's father served a 20-year hitch in the spice mines, Ryn's childhood was spent learning from the agents and from his mother's memories of their smuggling career, and Ryn grew to hate the Empire almost as much as he loved his mother and his Noghri and Human friends.

Ryn came of age three years ago, with four years left on his father's sentence (if he was even still alive). At that time his mother and the agents arranged for Ryn to leave Honoghr and stow away as a non-manifested crew member on a supply transport bound for the Core one year later. Ryn's knowledge of the intricacies of starship operations helped him pass as a crew member, and he was eventually taken on permanently as a member of the Starward Lean, helping to ferry supplies back and forth across the Core.

Ryn is now 19, with a year remaining on his father's sentence. He carries a desire to meet him for the first time, and a thirst for staying one step ahead of (or leaving a smoking hole through the members of) the Empire, with him always.

Ryn is a trim young lad of average height with blue eyes, short blond hair, and a very tan complexion, the result of a few too many trips with his Noghri playmates to the wastelands of his adopted homeworld.

He carries the following:


Standard human clothing with a grey shirt, Han Solo-style vest and nerf-leather jacket.
concealed within that clothing, a Blastech DL-14 blaster pistol (3d6, crit 20, range 10m, DC15 vs. stun, Multifire capable, class Small), currently loaded with fully-charged power pack, and a spare, also fully charged. (100 shots per pack.)
A credit chip for Ryn's personal account at the First Galactic Bank of Mos Eisley, bank of choice for smugglers and criminals everywhere.
A Datapad with the contact manager/day planner/info gatherer program _Holodex 2.1_, and 10 cards, all but three of which hold various data of use to Ryn - the rest are blank.
a Tool Kit with hyperspanners, etc. for ship repairs;
and a glow rod, with small nylo-rope cord attached (generally used as a trouble light to assist repair of hyperdrives, inertial stabilizers, and other dark and intricate components).
Expertly-forged carry permit for the blaster on Coruscant.
Recently acquired:
[*]One comlink in fair working order.
[*]A stormtrooper helmet, in pristine condition, with comlink.


Edited for recent acquisitions.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi folks,

Sorry I didn't post character info last night, but I hit trouble accessing the site for some reason. I'm at work now, so I figure the best way to go about doing this is to update this post in installments throughout the day before tidying up when I get to my books at home...

Regards,

Barry
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Calven Jokairo

Appearance:- A robust-looking man into his middle years, black hair beginning to recede and with a smattering of grey creeping in at the temples. Calven carries a world-weary expression, the years of hardship on the edges of society having worn at him until only a tough exterior remains. Despite his rather heavy gait, he's capable of moving deftly when the need arises and posesses a level of fitness that would put many younger men to shame. Calven prefers to dress in labourer's clothes; a white shirt and grey-brown overalls with plenty of pockets to keep his other gear in. A bantha-hide jacket completes the look, the only concession to style he can afford. He'll only wear his blaster and holster where local ordnance permits, otherwise trusting to the goodwill of his fellow sentients.

Concept:- A Core Worlds academic and explorer who was blacklisted by the Empire when it emerged that he had written a series of lectures on the Jedi under a pseudonym during his career.

Background and Personality:- First the Empire cut back on space exploration, robbing Calven of his greatest pleasure in life. Then they took everything else; academic fame (well, infamy for 'crackpot' theories), decent (definitely not great) stipend, contact with his wife and children (never really saw eye-to-eye with them anyway). To be honest, despite the gruff exterior, Calven's not too cut up about his predicament. The Empire, he supposes, gave him the kick up the backside he'd been waiting for the last fifteen years. Not that that doesn't leave them tight-fisted money-grubbing ignorami who wouldn't know principles if... well, they wouldn't know a good thing if they saw it. Just look at the Jedi. To his mind, the rebellion has its collective head in the clouds most of the time, and it could do with somebody (like him) to keep them grounded. If only he could convince them of the fact...


Calven; Human Male Scout 2; Init +2 (dex); Defence 14 (+2 class, +2 dex); DR 2; Spd 10m; VP/WP 10/16+1d8; BAB +1; Atk +2 melee (1d4+1, martial arts) or +3 ranged (3d6, blaster pistol or 3d8/19-20, blaster rifle); SV For +4, Ref +4, Wil +3; FP 2; DSP 0; Rep +0; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 10

Skills; Appraise +5, Astrogate +6, Climb +4, Computer Use +6, Demolition +4, Knowledge (galactic history) +8, Knowledge (jedi lore) +5, Knowledge (technology) +5, Pilot +6, Profession (academic) +5, Read & Write Language 1 rank, Repair +4, Search +8, Survival +6 (+5 skill points)

Languages: Basic (literate), Durese, Ithorese, Sullustese, literate only in "Jokairo's Language"*

Feats; Armour Proficiency (light), Martial Arts, Starship Operation (space transports), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)

Equipment; Blaster pistol, blaster rifle, comlink, datapad with 10 datacards containing varying amounts of Calven's academic musings, padded flight suit, spare power pack for rifle, tool kit, 240 credits in currency. (total weight 10.3kg+weight of rifle and power pack)

XP total: 1,000


Ideas for Connections to other Characters: Calven could well have 'owned' a droid at some stage (though he's a little too liberal to act as 'master'); his skills would be of some use on board a starship and he could have served as crew alongside another spacer; the Fringer's interest in the Jedi could really pander to his pedagogue urges. He could have spent some time on the Ithorian's herd ship researching their ecologically-sound technology.

*This is really the written Massasi language, which Calven unlocked the key to translating while researching Jedi lore and history, but he remains unaware of its provenance.

[gaining second level during a perilous trek through the forests of Dantooine in search of a kidnapped rebel operative, Calven has had the chance to work on his more physical and survival-oriented skills, as well as on his writing aboard the cruise ship]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Gru - Character looks good, but there are a couple of problems I noticed.  You spent 38 points on ability scores, which is 6 more than 32 so you'll need to make an adjustment or two there.  Also, you should have 32 total skill points to spend and you appear to have spent 34.  You appear to have bought 4 ranks in every skill plus 6 extra languages.  So, to summarize:
4 points on Appraise 
4 points on Bluff
4 points on Diplomacy
4 points on Disguise
4 points on Entertain
4 points on Knowledge (alien species)
4 points on Sense Motive

That is a total of 28.

You have the Speak Language skill as well.  Ithorians get to automatically speak Ithorian and Basic.  Then each character gets a number of languages equal to their Intelligence bonus, which would be two for you.  You have bought 8 extra languages, 2 of which would be free from your +2 Intelligence bonus.  The other 6 would cost 6 skill points.  This would bring your skill point total to 34 points, which is over by 2.

Everything else looks good.  Bear in mind that if you lower your Intelligence when you adjust your ability scores, your skill point total would change.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

dpdx - Your character looks great!  I like the background.  For now, I'd say leave your Knowledge skills as they are.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Catulle - Character looks good.  Only problem I noticed is that you should have 40 points to spend on skills and you appear to have spent only 38 points.  Otherwise, he looks good.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay, so far I have the following characters:

Catulle - Human Scout
dpdx - Human Scoundrel
GruTheWanderer - Ithorian Noble
Calim - Human Fringer

Still waiting for characters from Mickerus and maddmic.  I know that maddmic is in a class this week for work but should have his character to me soon.  Mickerus, are you still around and planning to play?

I hope to have all the characters, backgrounds, etc. within the next day or two.  After that, I'll post some campaign information and I hope to get started by the weekend (Friday or Saturday).  Looking forward to the game!

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

At least for now, three humans and an Ithorian. I like.

Um, I should tell everybody that I'll be on vacation April 3rd - 13th; I should also be able to post at least sporadically during that time (my hotel room might come with net access, and possibly a 'puter, but if not, there's always net cafes and gamestores in Vegas.). 

If for some reason that can't happen, I'll try to make arrangements for my games in advance. But I don't expect a problem with getting in at least twice a week.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 19, 2003)

Toric,

I think that should fix it (character edited). Appraise is cross-class, though, so that could be the problem.

I'll second dpdx's optimism. Looks like a pretty flexible bunch we have shaping up. I do hope we get that droid along, too. Go Mickerus!

Regards,

Barry


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 19, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Gru - Character looks good, but there are a couple of problems I noticed.  You spent 38 points on ability scores, which is 6 more than 32 so you'll need to make an adjustment or two there.
> 
> You have bought 8 extra languages, 2 of which would be free from your +2 Intelligence bonus.  The other 6 would cost 6 skill points.  This would bring your skill point total to 34 points, which is over by 2.
> *




Okay, let's see.  Ability scores:

Str 8 (0 points)
Dex 12 (6 points - 2 for race)
Con 14 (6 points)
Int 14 (6 points)
Wis 12 (4 points + 2 for race)
Cha 18 (10 points + 2 for race)

I think I'm at 32.  Or am I making a mistake on the scale?

I forgot about the two languages for my intelligence.  You're right about being 2 over on skills.  For some reason I was thinking eight languages for four skill points.  Dumb.  I'll drop Kel Dor and Rodese.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2003)

dpdx - Actually, I'm on vacation during the same time you are!  I will most likely be able to post at least a few times while I am away though so the game should be able to continue during that time.

Catulle - Right, I overlooked the fact that Appraise was a cross-class skill for Scout.  That should bring your total to 40 skill points, which should be correct.

GruTheWanderer - My bad!  Forgot about those pesky ability score adjustments for non-humans!  The ability scores do add up correctly.  As for skills, dropping the two languages should correct that problem.  Everything else looks good.  

Now just waiting for the other two characters to be submitted before we get started.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry all, just been a bit busy as of late.  I will submit my character soon.


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 20, 2003)

Heh, sorry about being so late to get back to this; I've been spending more time at work than at home the past couple of days, but I got everything worked out right now.  Anyways, here's my character as of now:

*Character Name:*  LE-3PO
*Class:* Diplomat 1/Tech Expert 1
*Species:* Droid (3PO series)

*Description: *

Slate gray (dark blue-gray) 3PO series protocol droid with amber "eyes" that looks to have seen a fair amount of wear (chipped paint, a few scratches, etc), and to the trained eye, a few slight modifications as well.  LE-3PO doesn't have quite as "prissy" a voice as it common for the 3PO series, presumably from having spent quite some time among a shadier crowd than most.

*Background:*

LE-3PO used to be the property of a somewhat notorious fellow by the name of Dellin Sandow.  Dellin was a criminal by trade and a trader by hobby, though naturally he would only ever admit to being a trader.  Always preferring to sleaze his way through life, he purchased LE-3PO soon after amassing a small (but quite respectable) fortune to handle much of his workload.  LE-3PO, though initially a typical protocol droid, was quickly put to work doing less than typical jobs - usually being stuck patching together whatever needed fixing, whether it be worn equipment, himself, or even Dellin after a deal gone bad.  Working as a team, Dellin and LE-3PO were quite effective.

Dellin crossed many of his would-be customers in his money-making schemes, and eventually he crossed Salev Brakkur, a corrupt Imperial customs official.  Dellin Sandow was framed for aiding the Rebellion, quickly apprehended in a set-up, and later convicted.  LE-3PO managed to escape during the commotion (after all, Stormtroopers are notoriously lousy shots, and clumsy droids have a habit of falling down any kind of holes nearby...), and has spent the past few months travelling about and working odd jobs for anybody willing to pay him, and sometimes even working for free just to stay busy.

LE-3PO has been trying to get some word on Dellin Sandow's status, and thus far has been unable to learn much of note.

*Notes: *LE-3PO has the "Amenable" droid quirk; having spent some time working and translating for Dellin Sandow, he has picked up some of his former master's loquacious tendencies.  This provides a +4 equipment bonus to diplomacy checks and a -4 to intimidate checks.  3PO series droids are prone to rust, and take a -2 penalty to fortitude saves for it (currently negated by rust inhibitor).


*-Stats-*

Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 18 (+4)
Wis: 10
Cha: 10

Vitality:   7
Wounds:    13
Defense:   10
Speed:      8
Init:      +0


*-Saves-*

Fortitude: +0 (+1 Con) = +1
Reflex:    +1
Will:      +3



*-Attack Bonus-*

Melee:   0
Ranged:  0


*-Skills-*

Computer Use (Int):                 4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Craft (Droids) (Int):               4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Craft (Electronic Devices) (Int):   4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Diplomacy (Cha):                    4 (+4 equip, +3 competence +2 aptitude) = +13
Disable Device (Int):               4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Knowledge (Bureacracy) (Int):       4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Knowledge (Alien Species) (Int):    4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Knowledge (Coruscant Lore) (Int):   4 (+4 int)                  =  +8
Pilot (Dex):                        2                           =  +2
Repair (Int):                       4 (+4 int, +3 competence)   = +11
Speak Basic
Speak Binary
Treat Injury (Wis):                 2                           =  +2


*-Feats-*

Ambidexterity, Skill Emphasis (Diplomacy), Skill Emphasis (Repair), Trustworthy, Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple Weapons)


*-Equipment-*

Droid Accessories:

Translator Unit (DC 5)
Recording Unit (audio-recorder)
Vocabulator
Heuristic Processor
Locked Access
Rust Inhibitor
Comlink
Compartment Space (4 kg) (Located in the right hip, Robocop-style)

Gear:

Medpac
Toolkit
110 credits

Edit:  Looking back over the character, I realised I had yet _another_ diplomacy bonus, coming from the Trustworthy feat.  Sheesh...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm so gonna dig this adventure. Nice droid!


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 20, 2003)

Muchos gracias.  Hah, looking over what we have so far, it looks like there's at least two of us with a major bone to pick with Imperial customs.  Those dirty bastards!

Edit: Another thing I just saw, with Calven being fairly liberal, I'm assuming he could well have a fairly progressive attitude towards the idea of employing a rogue droid.  Looks like that could work out quite well for linking our two characters into the story to start with.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 20, 2003)

Mickerus - Your droid looks good, I see no problems with it.

Now we're just waiting for maddmic to post his character and we'll be ready to get started.

As far as linking characters, to have some that know each other at the start, that is fine with me so long as you work it out ahead of time so I have time to plan for it.

Nice characters everyone!

Toric


----------



## Catulle (Mar 20, 2003)

Mickerus said:
			
		

> *Edit: Another thing I just saw, with Calven being fairly liberal, I'm assuming he could well have a fairly progressive attitude towards the idea of employing a rogue droid.  Looks like that could work out quite well for linking our two characters into the story to start with. *




Absolutely. I was thinking that with the Empire's attitude towards droids (and cantankerous history professors), Calven would be only too pleased to put one over on the system by encouraging LE-3PO ("Leo?") in his independent career path.

Regards,

Barry

Edit: Correct me if I'm wrong or I've overstepped the mark here, but isn't Ryn 4 skill points short? (I figure 8 for Scoundrel, plus 2 for Int 15, plus 1 for Human bonus = 11 x4  gives 44, not 40)


----------



## maddmic (Mar 20, 2003)

The current thing that I'm looking at is a human soldier who has defected from the Empire.  I am not completely fixed on what I want to play.  I am also considering a Fringer or Scout.  I am in class all today and tomorrow and this hinders my posting time.  Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey, that's fine with me -- I forgot to figure an extra point for being Human, but as it turns out, I've forgotten a skill. I'll edit my character to add max ranks in Computer Use.

Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 21, 2003)

Good catch on Ryn's skill points!

maddmic, looking forward to seeing your character.

Everyone, I hope to be able to get the game started by the end of this upcoming weekend.  Hang tight and feel free to develop any ties to each other that your characters might already have.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok a Fringer with a penchant collecting contraband and wanting more of it.  Were would he go likely to any sources he could find.  Hmmm.  Like a former teacher, possibly?


----------



## Catulle (Mar 21, 2003)

Where's he from? If we're out on the rim (or wherever, really) avoiding Imperial entanglements, Calven's final destination as he fled the core could well have been your character's homeworld (or whichever planet he wound up on in search of ancient treasure...). An initial meeting as rivals both seeking old tech lead to their having to team up against a third faction after the same stuff, and they realised they had more in common than setting them apart.

How's that read to you?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## maddmic (Mar 23, 2003)

Character Name: Izon Niyav
Class: Soldier
Species: Human

*Description:* 

Izon is 1.7m tall, and weighs 110kg.  He has blonde hair and green eyes.  He still travels wearing his Imperial flight suit most of the time, although the Imperial insignia has been removed as well as his prior rank.  When he is performing a job, he normally wears an old atmospheric breathing mask that has been disabled so that his identity remains unknown.

*Background:*

             He stood there in the Hutt’s chamber waiting for his present employer to arrive.  Standing there, Izon couldn’t figure out what had been so important that he be summoned from halfway across the galaxy.  As his employer slithered slowly into the room, he watched with mixed feelings.  Izon couldn’t understand why this Hutt trusted him so much since he had only begun working for him a couple years earlier.  Apparently this matter was of utmost urgency, or at least that’s what the message he had received said.  So urgent in fact that he burnt up his Y-Wing’s hyper drive getting to Nar Shaddaa.  Not that the fighter was anything special, it’s just that it was the only consistent in his life that he had known since his “awakening”.  As Gorga the Hutt began to drone on about the current state of things around the galaxy, Izon began to reminisce on how he got here.

	He had happened upon the Y-Wing shortly after he crash-landed on Yavin after the destruction of the Death Star.  His TIE fighter was completely destroyed and there was no hope of salvage.  Not knowing who he was, or where he was, he began to look for signs of life.  He happened upon an abandoned makeshift hanger and found the decrepit star fighter.  After some light repair and crossed fingers, he left Yavin and was able to make a blind jump into hyperspace.  When he emerged he found himself in another unknown area and quickly surrounded by other ships.  Izon had jumped into Hutt space.  Close to three years later, he was still working for Gorga, the one who ultimately had say in the sparing of his life.  He had given himself a name since he had no memory before his “awakening” on Yavin.  He now called himself Izon Niyav for no real reason other than the fact that one of his first sights as he left Yavin was the horizon.  As time progressed, he learned that his flight suit meant that he had been a pilot for the Empire and that they had probably wiped his memory through intense training at the academy.  

	Knowing that there was no chance that he would ever really learn who he was, he decided to start making a life of his own.  So here he was listening to his employer, who was finally getting to the point of him being summoned here.  Gorga looked at Izon and boomed in Huttese, “Which brings me to you Izon.  Captain Solo has been captured by Boba Fett and delivered to my uncle Jabba, therefore he is indisposed of at the moment.  However, my uncle would very much like to see his Wookie friend captured as well.  I would like you to hunt this Wookie named Chewbacca down and deliver him to me so that I can please my uncle.”  With that the Hutt eased back and rested.  Izon looked at his employer and thought for a minute.  Finally he replied to Gorga in Huttese.  “Lord Gorga, I would be happy to hunt this Wookie down for you.  There are two problems with this though.  One, the hyper drive in my ship finally gave out on the jump to get here.  And two, it’s going to cost you since it’s a Wookie, they’re a bit hard to contain when they’re alive.”  Gorga’s eyes went wide at the suggestion that this job would cost him more than any other normal job would.  After a split second, he began to bellow a deep laugh.  “Izon, you speak the truth.  I will pay you triple your normal asking price since it will please my uncle greatly.  As for your ship, I will do you a favor and scrap it for you.  I will provide you with enough credits to allow you to travel on a space liner to the last known position of the Wookie.”  Izon bowed and spoke in an even tone.  “I shall complete this task you have laid out for me Lord Gorga.”  With that he spun around and exited the chamber.

	As he walked out of the palace, he thought to himself.  So much for my ship, perhaps this little reward will provide me with enough to buy one not so old and musty.’  He proceeded to his ship and gathered his things.  Later that evening in his quarters, he received a data chip with his flight information as well as a credit stick.  He was to leave in 2 hours aboard a yacht by the name of the Celestial.  The last rumored location of this Wookie was on Dantooine.


*-Stats-*

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 11
Cha: 10

Vitality: 11
Wounds: 13
Defense: 18
Speed: 8
Init: +3
Reputation: +1

*-Saves-*

Fortitude: +4 
Reflex: +3
Will: 0

*-Attack Bonus-*

Melee: +4  (BAB +2 & St +2)
Ranged: +5  (BAB +2 & Dx +3)

*-Skills-*

Astrogate (Int): 4 + 2 (int) = +6
#Computer Use (Int): 5 (+2 int) = +7
#Demolitions (Int): 5 + 2 (int) = +7
#Intimidate (Cha): 5 + 0 (cha) = +5
#Pilot (Dex): 5 + 3 (dex) = +8
#Repair (Int): 5 + 2 (int) = +7
#Treat Injury (Wis): 5 +0 (wis) = +5

*-Feats-*

Armor Proficiency (light) *
Weapon Group (blaster pistols) *
Weapon Group (blaster rifles) *
Weapon Group (heavy weapons) *
Weapon Group (simple weapons) *
Weapon Group (vibro weapons) *
Point Blank Shot
Starship Operation (fighter)
Far Shot  (2nd level)
* denotes starting feats

*-Equipment-*

Weapons:

Heavy Blaster - 750
Hold-out Blaster - 300
Vibro Dagger - 200

Gear:

Padded Flightsuit - 800
Power Pack x 5 - 125
Energy Cell x 5 - 50
Tool Kit - 250
Glow Rod x 5 - 50
Medpac - 100
Liquid Cable Dispenser - 25
Comlink - 200

150 credits


----------



## Calim (Mar 23, 2003)

I had not decided on a planet was thinking originally being from the Ansion but if that is to far out let me know.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 23, 2003)

maddmic, I've only gone over your character briefly but I noticed that you over spent on ability scores.  Looks like your total is 34 instead of 32.  I'll check the rest of him over later and get back with you if I find anything else that needs to be changed.  It would be cool if you got your background up soon too.

Everyone, now that I have all characters, I'll get the game started shortly, probably in the next day or two.  Feel free to continue the discussions of "Character Linkage" until then.

Toric


----------



## Catulle (Mar 23, 2003)

From what I understand from the Star Wars database, Ansion is a minor world, where there was a secessionist dispute prior to the clone wars between city-dwelling colonists and plains-based natives (the Alwari?)... I presume the other details of the incident are in The Approaching Storm by Allan Dean Foster.

That being the case, it's a pretty good place to aim for (or at least near to). I was planning on having Calven hail from the Empress Teta system and to get to Ansion from there involves going away from the Core (good) and off any major (read: heavily monitored) trade routes (double plus good).

Might I suggest artifact hunting on Iridonia as the initial meeting? I'm sure if Mickerus is still interested, we could easily have teamed up with his rogue droid to handle the finer negotiation points.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Calim (Mar 23, 2003)

question answered


----------



## dpdx (Mar 23, 2003)

As long as we're "in agreeance" on where we start from, I'm sure I can arrange a way for Ryn to get there.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 24, 2003)

maddmic, I see that you made the changes to your ability scores.  The rest of the character looks good. 

Everyone, now that all characters are in, we be starting very soon.  For those that don't have backgrounds yet, if you could write up something brief, that would be cool.  I expect to get things going by Wednesday night.  I'll post a note here when I create the IC forum for the game over in the Playing the Game board.

Looking forward to the game!

Toric


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 24, 2003)

Thumbs up, soldier!

Edit: Heh, my apologies.  My enthusiasm for the notion of getting the game rolling has kind of made me skip over several important posts.

As far as working as the negotiator with the locals during the artifact hunting, that's absolutely fine with me.  I was probably found in a busy port desperately trying to get the attention of any arrivals to offer my services as a translator... and mostly failing until one of our other PCs runs into me.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

I apologize about my lack of background to date.  I haven't had time to sit down an think much about Ithorian nobles.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Derek


----------



## dpdx (Mar 25, 2003)

Hmm.... Wasn't this about the time (or shortly after) that Palpatine dissolved the Senate? Perhaps you were a junior attache' to the Ithorian Consulate. Depending on whether your homeworld went for the Empire or the Rebellion, you either a) had to get the hell off of Coruscant to wherever a ship would take you, or b) disagreed with your fellow Ithorians and had to get the hell away from _them_.

Whatever the case, if you're still stuck for background, Gru, I can pull out the Rebellion Era Sourcebook and help you out with a little information. Lemme know...


----------



## Catulle (Mar 25, 2003)

Mickerus - It's a deal, then . Is it cool to refer to him as "Leo", or did you have something else in mind, by the way?


Now, I'm nowhere near any reference material at the moment, but from what I recall:-

Empire Strikes back is set about 5 years after the dissolution of the senate. Plenty of time for the Empire to get nasty on aliens (though I understand the approach was a gradual one).

From what I remember (based on WEG's Graveyard of Alderaan), the noble class of Ithorians are the nature-priests who tend to the Mother Jungle on Ithor (or the part of it that every herdship is based around). From Oraltor's numbers, he looks to have a more political/social bent than a religious one, so that could be out... 

However, the construction of the hiveships (based pretty much on a huge biosphere with all the technology hidden belowground, so the main level is like being on a planet, more or less) includes a number of satellite villages which provide the accomodation and services to visitors (as well as marketplaces, etc.), each being overseen by a village council (kind of a merchants' guild). If Oraltor was doing that kind of job, then he'd have plenty of reasons to meet with other species, develop the kind of skills he has and get mixed up in something that could have backfired on him like, say, getting involved in a smuggling ring (Ryn Turiaf or Dellin Sandow?) or helping out a soldier on the lam (Tak Dre'nok). End result? Trouble with the Empire and having to make himself scarce, hooking up with a gang of reprobates just to get by...

Given that what (some?) herdships do is act as huge travelling trading floors, he could have met just about any of the other characters at just about any time.

How's that for a few random thoughts?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 25, 2003)

As we draw closer to the start of the game tomorrow, I thought I'd post a list of the d20 Star Wars books that I own, that I may use as source material or for adventure ideas and that also may be used by you guys if there is any crunchy information (i.e. prestige classes, equipment, new feats, etc.) within them.  They are:
The Revised Core Rulebook
Coruscant and the Core Worlds
The Rebellion Era Sourcebook
Secrets of Tatooine

I also have the New Jedi Order Sourcebook and the Living Force Sourcebook but won't be using those at all for this particular game.  My next purchase when funds permit might be the Arms and Equipment Guide, at which point that book would become fair game.

Just putting the finishing touches on the beginning of the game.  Look for the game to  start tomorrow night.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw, Su-weet! I have three of those first four, plus the Living Force Guide (which I hate). And I might get Tatooine when I'm down in Vegas for vacation.

So quick question: Garm Bel Iblis, Senator. Ithorian or no?

He was one of the ones who joined the Rebellion at the very end, staying in the Senate in a futile effort to keep the Empire from complete subjugation of the people. The others were Bail Organa and Mon Mothma.

[on edit: the "smuggling ring" connection probably wouldn't work for Ryn for two reasons: one, Ryn's only first level, and probably nowhere near being his own nub in the ring; and two, Ryn's about to become a free agent, as soon as I finish my background update. But if LEe needs an 'escort,' I'll try to pick him up before the Jawas get him. That would be bad. ]


----------



## Catulle (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd thought Bel Iblis was Corellian (and human).

Throwing some more ideas about, do you think the breaking up of Ryn's part of the ring due to Imperial actions would be what prompts his independence (or at least gives him the time to consider hooking up with the others or going it alone*)? Especially if it happened on a herdship where he had to rely on Oraltor for help escaping?

Possibly melodramatic, I know, but hey, I'm champing a the bit to get going... And I don't think I can flesh out much more of Calven without seeing him in play, really.

Regards,

Barry


*This now strikes me as being very Blake's 7...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

You're right.  Bel Iblis was Corellian.

Ithorians remained neutral during the Civil War, although the Empire placed a garrison on Ithor after the Battle of Yavin.

Okay, I've got a start on my background.  I'll post it shortly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

Oraltor grew up aboard Momaw's River, one of the Ithorian herd ships that travelled from planet to planet in the Outer Rim.  Although he grew up worshipping Mother Jungle and learning the environmental wisdom of his people, his also learned to appreciate other races and other environments by attending trade negotiations with his mother.

In time Oraltor discovered that what he truly enjoyed about life was the sharing of wisdom and humor between sentient beings, something many of his people ignored in their worship of fauna and flora.  At first Oraltor was merely the center of conversation at social affairs and trade negotiations, but soon he was in demand as a storyteller and comedian in his own right.  He became particularly adept at entertaining crowds of mixed races, with his gift for languages and his understanding of different species.

Compassion.  Honesty.  Courage.  Responsibility.  Although Oraltor held few illusions about the virtues of the Old Republic, he grew to recognize the dangers of the Empire.  He could not understand why his people, with their Law of Life, stood by while the Empire destroyed worlds.  Oraltor started to work against the Empire, first by adding bits to his comedy routine, then by speaking against them at ports of call in the Outer Rim.  He has even helped a few fugitives with credits or places to hide.

Oraltor thinks it unlikely that the Empire has noticed a minor entertainer like himself, but he's working hard to increase his exposure.  He's counting on his connections to keep him safe, and he is intrigued by all the stories he has heard about the Rebellion.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2003)

Ryn remembered this office. A dingy, rusty closet near one of the freight spaceports in the seedier part of Coruscant, this is where it had all began, and now, as he knew, this is where it would end.

His crewmates on the Starward Lean had said as much during the last bacta haul to Wayland, and even though they'd tried to let him down easy, he knew that as the last hired, he'd be the first to be let go.

He tried not to dwell on this as he sat waiting for Rax to give him his walking papers. Instead, he tried to think about his next move.

Honoghr was way too dangerous, not only because of increased Noghri sentiment (idiots!) toward the Empire, but also because it took him past Kessel, where his father was, and Ryn knew he'd get himself imprisoned, if not killed, going to look for him. There was nothing left on Honoghr but his mother, and he'd rather have taken her with him than the other way around, anyway.

Ryn had crossed off Nal Hutta, Yavin, and Endor by the time Vesh'u Rax walked in. A fairly tall, strapping, yellow-mottled Twi'lek, the dental work was enough to scare off most sentients that didn't know him. But he'd been like a surrogate father to Ryn, and as the captain of the Lean, Ryn trusted no one else to deliver the bad news...

The Twi'lek flashed him a sardonic grin as he crossed the room to sit on a hover chair at the desk. "It's not the end of the galaxy, boy..."

Ryn matched his facial expression: "I know, sir. I was just trying to plan for this, um, eventuality? I don't figure I can go back to Honoghr..."

"No, that would be stupid, not to mention an appalling waste of such, um, _talent_. And I do, er, _did_ not pay you to be stupid, or waste your talent, such as it is. I do not, therefore, expect you to start now..."

"So, is this where you tell me, 'I have no more work for you, you never served aboard the Lean, you don't know any of those people you didn't serve with, and if you breathe a word of this to the authorities I'll reach out from the grave to strangle you'?"

"Yes, that does about sum it up. The Duro has paid you the last of your shares, am I correct?"

"Yes, I think I saw that on my cred chip, sir. OH! The license for my blaster - can I keep that?"

"Can you think of another tow-headed human orphan from the Maw to whom it should belong?" Rax' lekku seemed to perk up at this statement, as if to indicate a question mark.

Ryn smiled in response.

"Well okay, I guess this is goodbye, and thank you. It was an honor - um, that I won't remember."

Rax shook his hand as Ryn left to gather his things. When Ryn hit the doorway, Rax' voice trailed after him...

"Don't get shot!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay folks, the initial post is up in the new IC thread over on the Playing The Game forums.  The thread is simply titled, Star Wars - Rebellion.

Toric


----------



## Catulle (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi,

I've put up an intro from Calven's viewpoint. I wasn't sure exactly what you were after at this stage, so I improvised a little. Let me know if you want anything edited.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 27, 2003)

Alright, I'll be posting shortly, just as soon as I figure out what I'm going to be doing...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 28, 2003)

Catulle - Nothing specific that I wanted in the initial posts.  I started the game slowly on purpose to allow everyone to ease into writing their characters and interacting with each other.  Don't worry, things will heat up soon enough! 

Toric


----------



## Calim (Mar 28, 2003)

Just so I know what had we decided on background and us knowing each other and so on.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 28, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Just so I know what had we decided on background and us knowing each other and so on. *




As I see it, Calven and LE-3PO met up a little ahead of getting to Iridonia in search of rumoured Jedi artifacts. Once there, they got caught up in a three-way race for the site (I admit I was thinking a little of the Mummy, mixed in with some Indiana Jones here) against your character and an Imperial/unscrupulous group. Despite initial misgivings, the three settled their differences to try and gain the find between them (whatever it might be) and deprive the Imps of their prize. Well, it didn't work out entirely to plan (either the goods weren't there or the baddies stole them off us at blasterpoint, whatever really) but we discivered a lead that pointed towards Dantooine...

Sound good? I'm certainly happy to improvise, though, or change whatever you like.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## dpdx (Apr 1, 2003)

What's a Brix look like? Never heard of 'em.

I gotta say I like the internal monologues from the characters, too.

Anyway, it may be a while before I get to post again. Having to pack and all. If necessary, you can auto-pilot Ryn for the next couple days, or I'll catch up. I don't know when I'll get to a computer again.

Late,
dpdx


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 8, 2003)

Everybody still in for now?  I'm avoiding posting immediately to give everybody else a turn.


----------



## Calim (Apr 8, 2003)

still here was waiting to see what else happened cause i thought i was the last to post


----------



## Catulle (Apr 9, 2003)

I suspect Toric and dpdx are either still on or just back from holiday...

Barry


----------



## dpdx (Apr 10, 2003)

[I'm in a net cafe in Vegas. My time running out, but yes, I very much still want to play. Next post Sunday night, most likely.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 12, 2003)

Yep, I'm currently still on vacation (as stated in the IC thread).  I have just recently left Orlando, Florida.  Tomorrow morning (Saturday) I am heading back to Colorado, but I am driving so will be spending the next two days on the road.  I will be home Sunday night and will either post then or on Monday.  In the meantime, I have posted a new turn in the IC thread so feel free to post replies to that.

See you guys soon,

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2003)

I posted IC in all my games, including this one, to let people know I was back from break. Hopefully, I haven't bungled too much.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in Oraltor's response.  Family medical situation.  Be back soon, I hope.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 22, 2003)

No problem Gru, thanks for letting us know.  I hope everything turns out okay.

Toric


----------



## Calim (Apr 25, 2003)

By the way next level all skill points will be going to repair seeing as how I overlooked it at first level.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

Just a test, disregard...


----------



## Catulle (May 2, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm going to be out of the picture until Monday by the looks of things, so I thought I should give you all a heads-up.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## dpdx (May 5, 2003)

*A little question about Comlinks*

Since the RCRB is oh-so-nonhelpful about what exactly a comlink can do, would someone mind pointing me to a resource that can explain, to wit:

- Can it store/scan for/hold IDs of other comlinks? How many?
- How would Ryn, recent self-recipient of a comlink, find out what his own ID is? I didn't see anywhere for a readout on the comlink in the RCRB picture, which looks to me like a mini-microphone.
- The effective range is what, half a klick? Can it be rigged for extended range?

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. Ryn's planning on going MacGyver on it's ass...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm awarding 500 experience points to everyone for the Stormtrooper battle and for the excellent posting up until this point.  Please update your sheets with the new experience totals.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

Everyone now has 1000 experience points.  Please level-up your characters to 2nd level.  I will roll Vitality points once I know what classes you all intend to progress in.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2003)

Izon has been updated.  

+1 to BAB
+1 to Fort Save
Bonus Feet (Far Shot)
+6 Skill points updated are noted with a #


----------



## dpdx (Jul 27, 2003)

Ryn will graduate to Scoundrel 2. Will update my char sheet upthread.

On edit, highlights:

+1 to Base Attack
+1 to Reflex Save
Lucky 1/day
11 more skill points, including development of a new skill, Bluff, at 4 ranks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 27, 2003)

Oraltor will take another level of Noble.  I don't have access to my rulebook for the next three weeks.  Would someone tell me what are the net changes for the second level of Noble?

P.S. I'm on vacation, so my responses to the game may be irregular.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey folks,

I'm having trouble accessing the site from home (work seems just fine, though), but my weekend access is pretty much nil right now (well, until I get it fixed - any ideas?).

I figure on taking Calven to Scout 2, gaining the following:

+1 BAB
+1 to all saves
+1d8+2 VP
+10 skill points
trailblazing special quality

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Calim (Aug 1, 2003)

Andre went to fringer 2 as posted above
+10 skill points
+1 bab
+1 defense
+1 fort
+1 ref
barter


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

I will answer specific questions and roll vitality points for everyone over the next day or two.  I don't have my book in front of me at the moment.

Toric


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2003)

Toric,

I need to withdraw from the game due to an increase in RL responsibilities.  Thanks for DMing.

Sincerely,
Derek "GruTheWanderer" Poppink


----------



## dpdx (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Derek. Hope things settle down for you. By the time they do, I might have another opportunity for you to play SW PbP if you want to.

Peace,
JD (dpdx)

[on edit: Toric, did we ever get to find out what our new VP count was? I think Ryn could use them if it gets too icky in this next scenario...]


----------



## Calim (Nov 7, 2003)

I am still around, hoping next level to start my jedi trak so I am still here.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 7, 2003)

So, we waiting on maddmic? I thought he got back from honeymoon.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 8, 2003)

Maddmic is around.  He is on his break from work though so we may not hear from him until this weekend or on Monday.  Now that I know who is still here, I'll try to get things going again.  In fact, I'm wondering if I shouldn't go ahead and try to recruit a couple new players to replace those we lost...


----------

